# Love is wonderful yet at the same time it hurts.



## Seb_K

Hey guys,

How do I translate this to Tagalog ...

"Love is wonderful yet at the same time it hurts."


----------



## BriTexan

Seb_K said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> How do I translate this to Tagalog ...
> 
> "Love is wonderful yet at the same time it hurts."


 
"Ang pag-ibig ay kaaya-aya ngunit nagdudulot din ng kirot."


----------



## Seb_K

Other than using pag-ibig, can "mahal" be used?


----------



## BriTexan

Yes, but you have to say, "_Pagmamahal"_ in that sentence.  However, _Pag-ibig_ sounds better in that particular sentence.  That's my opinion.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Indeed, it would be meaningful if you use the word pag-ibig.


----------



## Seb_K

Okie dokie. Noted!


----------

